# Trigano Tribute window seals



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

HI

question for all you tribute owners, are you having problems with your window sealant around your windows. Mine seems to have shrivelled and is going back for the dealers service centre to look at on friday, (as van pulls in their yard expression abandon hope all ye who enter here comes to mind). van is 54 reg, will let you all know how i go on and what their response is.

regards


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, Chopper. Is the shrivelling actually causing any leaks?

Gerald


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

not sure as yet
will see on friday, if it is then it is behind the insulation
chopper


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

That's not good. A shame, as it's a beautiful van. Nearly bought one. :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I have been surfing around alot for my Possl and I am becoming more and more certain that the Adria Van, Tribute and Possl and the Tribute European are all made by the same factory and rebadged as appropriate.

Maybe wrong but don't think so.


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

*windows*

sorry guys forgot to respond as to how i went on with seals (mainly due to anger at service centre) all windows have been resealed and now seem ok.

sent a letter of compliant to the owner of the dealership where i purchased mine about general manner of staff and service centre attitude and true to form not heard a dicky bird back. As i don't want to get into a slander/libel situation id rather not mention the dealership by name on here but if ever you meet me on a rally/site/layby ask to see the back door as it has his logo on it and i cant stop you looking can i.

regards

keith


----------

